# DirecTV/TiVo Peanut Remote ?



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am trying to program the Black DirecTV/TiVo Peanut Remote: for the dvrhd34 Genie do I need codes could someone tell me the set up


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Genie uses the HR2x IR code sets (as does the THR22).

If you have the THR22 and the Genie in the same room, you must change the IR code set on one or the other.

Note that both the THR22 and Genie can use IR and RF remotes interchangeably.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Where are the codes to set up your tv to go in the Black DirecTV/TiVo Peanut Remote ?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's in the menu tree somewhere, I'm sorry I'm not at the device but if you go into the setup screens and look for Remote Control...


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Stuart Sweet please tell me what buttons work for what on the remote for the dvrhd34 receiver do you how to program your tv to the remote ?


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Does your peanut remote have red/green/blue/yellow buttons (A/B/C/D) on it? What model TiVo did it come from? If it did not come with a THR22, then it won't control a HR34. If it did come with a THR22, then it will control an HR34 without doing anything, but your THR22 will respond to the same codes. You can follow the on-screen instructions on the THR22 to change the remote code set it understands.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

sbl both are replacement remotes will it work

*I have the DVRHd34 Genie *

*DIRECTV Universal Remote* *RC71* or *DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs I have the DVRHd34 Genie *


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

As I have advised you several times in other threads: Use the RC65 remote you have, and experiment yourself rather than bombing the forum with repeat questions. 

Please.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Members say Genie uses the HR2x IR code sets (as does the THR22). is this *DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs with dvrhd34 Genie ?*


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Get the RC71. I got it from ebay and it works great with my HR34.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

He already has the RC65, and some familiarity with it. Sometimes the fewer the variables, the better.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 I already bought the *DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs will it work need someone to *set it up here on the forum


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> Curtis0620 I already bought the *DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs will it work need someone to *set it up here on the forum


Just use the remote that came with the HR34.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 the remote that came with the HR34. can not use buttons I already bought the *DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs will it work need someone to *set it up here on the forum


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> Curtis0620 the remote that came with the HR34. can not use buttons I already bought the *DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs will it work need someone to *set it up here on the forum


You are asking something that nobody else is doing. That is why you can not get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sportman13 said:


> Curtis0620 the remote that came with the HR34. can not use buttons I already bought the *DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs will it work need someone to *set it up here on the forum


Moreover, the *HR34 *is not an "*HR2X DVR*". Use what comes with the new unit, or your older RC65, or get an iPad.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> sorry let me tell you in more detail go to http://www.weaknees.com/directv-universal-remote.php or ask their on live chat I bought the *DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs* - which the company told me it would work some buttons see for yourself get back to me please


You are trying to use it with an HR34. That is not a THR22 or a HR2x DVR.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RE-read what's already been posted, please.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Laxguy where


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

All the threads you posted into.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry let me tell you in more detail go to http://www.weaknees.com/directv-universal-remote.php I bought the DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs - which the company told me it would work some buttons do not see for yourself get back to me please


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry let me tell you in more detail go to http://www.weaknees.com/directv-universal-remote.php I bought the DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs - which the company told me it would work some buttons do not see for yourself get back to me please


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Use the remote that comes with the unit. Nothing else.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I already bought the DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs - which the company told me it would work some buttons do not dose this model work fully get back to me please


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I did. Forget that remote. 

Over and out.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I already bought the DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 is this dvrhd34 Genie ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> I already bought the DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 is this dvrhd34 Genie ?


Have you ever had a Tivo Peanut remote before?

I ask because, why would you buy one for the HR34?

The buttons are smaller than the RC65 or the RC71, which were made for the Genie.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sportman13 said:


> I already bought the DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs - which the company told me it would work some buttons do not dose this model work fully get back to me please


Sportman13. You need to use the RC65X remote that came with your HR34-700 Genie. Take the batteries out of the DirecTV TiVo remote and use it as a paperweight.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I already bought the DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs trying to get it to work 65 not using anyone know where to put TV TOSHIBA codes in ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Go through the HR34 setup menus.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620
I already tryed it on the THR22's built in menus. to put my TOSHIBA TV Codes it ask you to go to AV1 Slide your remote to AV1 their is no slide on the Remote ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

That is because you are using the wrong remote. Just use the RC65.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 I already tryed it on the THR22's some buttons for the DVRhd34 Genie work so it dose work trying to get it work fully any thoughts ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

And take the batteries out of the other(s).

*Use only the RC65* and work with it instead of reposting the same questions.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

You will not get it to work fully on a DVR it was not designed for.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620
is this one *DIRECTV Universal Remote* *RC71* work I was told by the company it was the DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 works


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

the RC71 works. The RC65 works better for the HR34. Why not use the RC65?


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 is this one *DIRECTV Universal Remote* *RC71* works I was told by the company it was the DIRECTV TiVo Remote works RC65 buttons to together I am a disabled person I also have a TIVO peanut Remote easier


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Use only the RC65.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Laxguy like I said can not use the 65 buttons


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Did the installer not program your remote?


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 yes the 65 bought the *DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs* need it programed any thoughts ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> Curtis0620 yes the 65 bought the *DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs* need it programed any thoughts ?


That does not make any sense.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I got my *DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs to work I wa*nt to know what dose clear enter back on the remote ?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why can't you use te rc65?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I think the best thing you can do is call the company that sold it to you. If they said it would work you should be able to get them to help support it. Why use a TiVo peanut remote on a Genie?


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Remote 65 not easy to use am a disabled person buttons bunch together
* I wa*nt to know what dose clear enter back buttons do on the remote I have the dvrhd34 Genie ?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Not sure if it's still available or if it would work with a HR34-700 but the DirecTV RC32BB remote had large buttons and was backlight.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah the TiVo and rc71 have generally smaller buttons not bigger than the rc65.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

What dose clear enter back buttons do on the remote do I have the dvrhd34 Genie ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Try it and post back your results.


----------

